# Best plow for a 99 Jeep TJ



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

I've been considering the Fisher Homesteader, Western Suburbanite, and now the Meyer
TM/TMP 6.5, possibly sno-way 
Any information other TJ jeep plow owners could pass along to me would be helpful to
decide which plow to go with?

Thanks,
Clintwesport


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I had a suburbanite on my 98 TJ. at the time i really wanted the blizzard 720LT, but the local dealer had 12months no payments/interests on western so that sealed it for me. it was pretty easy to put on and take off and was very light and no need to beef the front(had 2.5" lift anyway), and handled everything i threw at it....but i think if I were to do it again i might go with a sno way. I really like the one on my truck now.....the down preasure makes such a difference.

probably not worth it but that is my .02


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

Clint,
From past experience,I would go with the Sno-way w/ the down pressure.
It is a nice set up. Goodluck Plowtech.:waving:


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

I've got the Meyer 6.5. Bought it brand new in 99'.
It's been a workhorse for my needs. I used to
have 40+ driveways and this thing never missed
a beat.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Personally I like the Blizzard. (On sale until 10-31). thinking I may buy new since I cant find a used plow for a TJ. If I gotta buy new I want either a Blizzard 720 or a Sno-Way with down pressure. Leaning toward the Blizzard, and they are cheaper so that helps in the decision making process.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a snow way(different one than your would put on a TJ) on my F150 and the downpreasure is a beautiful thing.....a slight price difference might be worth it if you ever need to do any back dragging....it scrapes better going forward as well. specialy if someone has drove over what your plowing and packed it down!! jsut soemthing to think about!!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I really like the down pressure and the light weight (for the jeep anyway). I have no doubt it's ideal for a Wrangler, but I don't think I'd buy one new or put one on a fullsize truck. They just don't look rugged enough. Not many people I've talked to in person like them, I find myself defending the brand to people. I don't know, I guess the bigger Sno-Ways for full size trucks must be considerably stronger. I looked a t a used 7.5 Sno-Way lexan before I bought my Blizzard, and there was no way it would have held up on the front of my truck. I would have run it over and crushed it.

My friends are all Fisher or Blizzard fans, so they try to talk me out of the Sno-Way. Even the dealer who sells Blizzard and Sno-Way told me I shouldn't buy a Sno-Way for my 1 ton. And not because he just wanted to sell me a Blizzard, he said they don't hold up. Of course, there's always people here who have run the plow for a hundred years without a problem, so it's tough to get away with saying something negative about a brand. 

Anyway, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Sno-Way for my Wrangler if I could get a good price, but if I go new it's going to be a Blizzard. Not only do I like the Blizzard a lot, no one can beat the prices. But Idon't want to buy new because it's only a backup rig, not a primary money-maker. Can't drive them both.
If I buy used for cheap money I would settle for any brand, seems like a lot of the little plows from Jeeps and small trucks are Meyers for whatever reason. Even though I really dislike Meyers I'd settle for one if it was complete and the price was right.
Fisher is big here, I like them but even old the MMs are pretty pricy. I've looked at several, but by the time you add up the cost to swap it to another vehicle it's almost what a new plow costs.


----------



## mark e (Jan 28, 2006)

DetroitDan, can you send me an email when you get a chance. thx mark.
[email protected]


----------

